# Warmachine Menoth Army For Sale Partially Painted



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Selling my Warmachine Menoth army as I am not really interested in the game after playing it a few times. As much as I would love to paint the army up and just keep it because the models look cool, but I have way to much on my plate right now and its way down on my motivation to paint list. Listed below is what I have, most of it is not painted unless stated. Pictures available on request. I would like to sell it as one whole set, but I wouldn't mind splitting it up if the price is right. All of it retail goes for around $180, PM me an offer for cash and maybe we can work something out, or stuff to trade (at the bottom). 

High Exemplar Kreoss (Alternate version). Painted

Paladin of Wall x 2 Painted

Dartan Vilmon

Vassal Of Menoth

Devout Painted

Redeemer Painted

Full Choir Painted

10 Zealots with Monolith Bearer 

8 Temple Flame Guard with Officer and Standard

Newest Version of army stat cards


Stuff I wouldn't mind getting in trade
Warhammer fantasy terrain (grave yard, church stuff, hills)
Warhammer 40k terrain (hills, 40k buildings)
Prussian Dystopian Wars sea or air stuff
Sisters Of Battle
Certain Boardgames


----------

